

World of Warcraft may begin using IPv6 on Tuesday - signa11
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.org.operators.nanog/89801

======
dholowiski
Just like the Linnode announcement, this is too early to matter but still
super cool. Honestly, it will be a LONG time before users (other than us
geeks) ONLY have an IPV6 address. Even when ISP's start using IPV6 to the
Cable/DSL modem, there will surely be 6to4 translation. I'm not sure that _end
users_ will ever see IPV6 only on their desktop, unless they really want it.

~~~
vacri
15 years ago, the great unwashed were barely aware that there even was an
internet, and 20 years ago it was publicly unknown. Tech moves pretty fast.

------
signa11
from blizzard support page:
[http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&...](http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&tag=IPv6&rhtml=true)

------
there
dated april 23rd, so tuesday was april 26th.

------
hartror
It mentions performance improvements, what improvements will IPV6 give users?

~~~
wladimir
I think the rationale is that some ISPs offer their customers IPv6 as well as
IPv4, with IPv4 behind a proxy/NAT and IPv6 routed directly. In this case, the
latency for IPv6 will be lower/better.

